# Boykin skin issue



## bassculler

I have a 7 month old male. I got him at 9 weeks and began feeding him diamond puppy. Shortly there after his belly from his chest to his tail got very red and appeared to have hives. He was scratching and clawing constantly and would even drag himself around my yard for 10 minutes at a time. I took him to the vet and they gave him a shot. I decided to change foods so I went to purina pro. I had him on that maybe 4 days before i took him to my dog trainer for his extended stay. Trainer thought it to be food related and he mentioned that the loyall food he feeds may help and it appeared to. A month in i went to visit him and, although the hair on his underside was basically gone, there was no rash. Because my trainer went on vaca, i picked him up friday and have been feeding him the loyall that he gave me. Well, his underside is red again. No not hives, but an obvious rash. He has scabs on his chest from scratching. So, i can only assume it must be something in or around my house. I do not feed him treats and bathe him with dove sensitive skin soap about once per week. Any suggestions? i am getting worried because i am paying to have him professionally trained and all he seems to want to do is drag around on the ground. thanks in advance.


----------



## creekrocket

There are some great boykin folks here that will help out as soon as they see this... Hang tight


----------



## Joe Overby

So is this a training issue or a skin issue or a food issue? 
It is apparent to me that your dog has an allergy. Could it be food?? Certainly. I don't recommend any of the foods you have cited however, what bearing does the allergy have to do with you paying to have the dog professionally trained? If the dog has an environmental allergy that is only present in your house, and the food your trainer is using doesn't cause the rash while at the kennel than the issue is not the trainers...nor is it the food IMO. The best advice would be to have an allergy test done before jumping to any conclusions.


----------



## rip18

I'm with Joe Overby - sounds like it's time for an allergy test.  

We ended up taking our Boykin to a canine dermatologist.  They shaved his side and did the skin ***** test.  Turns out, our Boykin was allergic to lots of stuff - some more severe than others.  Some of the things were seasonal, but some were found year around.

We gave him some over the counter medicine (under prescription) that seemed to help.  But it wasn't until we were giving him weekly shots from an expensive vial that he really did well.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## king killer delete

Have him checked for red mange. I had a yellow lab that had it. Had to treat her with Mitaband.
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=1556


----------



## BobSacamano

killer elite said:


> Have him checked for red mange.



that reminds me of a funny story.


Anyway, have the allergy test done, and why do you bathe your dog every week?


----------



## bassculler

Joe, it is apparently a skin/ allergy issue. I don't think its a food issue. He recommended loyall because he likes it and they sponsor him. I wasnt implying it has anything to do with training at all. Although, according to the trainer, he is taking to the training well but does like to drag around a lot! He said boykins do drag on the ground but this one does it more than any he has seen. I guess my concern is after putting tons of money into training, he ends up dragging his little butt on the dove field. That will be aggravating. I guess it is time for another trip to the vet and some tests. I bathe him about once per week because thats about the time he starts to stink. His skin does seem dry and flaky. Heck, all i know is this is the first dog i have had with allergies.


----------



## king killer delete

It could very well be an allergy issue or it could be this
Symptoms include loss of hair and reddening of the skin. Affected areas may be scabby, crusty and sometimes itchy. Skin infections due to damage by the mite are common. Red mange is not mange that some folks are thinking of. All dogs carry the mite. Some are affected where most are not. I have had vets tell me that it is the result of an autoimmune problem with the dog. I would have an allergy test and a skin test for this condition done. Good luck.


----------



## Joe Overby

Alright. 1st, the weekly bathing has to stop. In trying to do the right thing you are actually compounding the issue by stripping the dogs skin of its natural oils...oils necessary for healthy skin and proper coat. 2nd, you'll have to get a recommendation from your vet but you need to see the puppy dermatoligist. The best one is at uga. I know them well. They might start yout on a food trial, they might not. The only thing about switching foods is that every food youve fed the pup has grossly similar ingredients. Namely corn and chicken. Not saying that's what the dog is allergic to BUT.....anyways, uga will be able to determine what the root cause is. Third, if his skin is honestly starting to stink it may not be an allergy at all...it may be a bacterial skin infection...it might be mange. Your vet will need to scrape and culture to determine. 
I feel your pain, honestly I do. I've spent thousands, yes that's multiple, at uga for ear infections caused by food allergies. It stinks, good news is if it's food it's easily controllable..if it's environmental it's a bit more difficult but still treatable. 
BTW, who's your pro?? I probably know him. PM me if you'd rather. I'm simply curious.


----------



## Joe Overby

Alright. 1st, the weekly bathing has to stop. In trying to do the right thing you are actually compounding the issue by stripping the dogs skin of its natural oils...oils necessary for healthy skin and proper coat. 2nd, you'll have to get a recommendation from your vet but you need to see the puppy dermatoligist. The best one is at uga. I know them well. They might start yout on a food trial, they might not. The only thing about switching foods is that every food youve fed the pup has grossly similar ingredients. Namely corn and chicken. Not saying that's what the dog is allergic to BUT.....anyways, uga will be able to determine what the root cause is. Third, if his skin is honestly starting to stink it may not be an allergy at all...it may be a bacterial skin infection...it might be mange. Your vet will need to scrape and culture to determine. 
I feel your pain, honestly I do. I've spent thousands, yes that's multiple, at uga for ear infections caused by food allergies. It stinks, good news is if it's food it's easily controllable..if it's environmental it's a bit more difficult but still treatable. 
BTW, who's your pro?? I probably know him. PM me if you'd rather. I'm simply curious.


----------



## krazybronco2

Joe Overby said:


> Alright. 1st, the weekly bathing has to stop. In trying to do the right thing you are actually compounding the issue by stripping the dogs skin of its natural oils...oils necessary for healthy skin and proper coat. 2nd, you'll have to get a recommendation from your vet but you need to see the puppy dermatoligist. The best one is at uga. I know them well. They might start yout on a food trial, they might not. The only thing about switching foods is that every food youve fed the pup has grossly similar ingredients. Namely corn and chicken. Not saying that's what the dog is allergic to BUT.....anyways, uga will be able to determine what the root cause is. Third, if his skin is honestly starting to stink it may not be an allergy at all...it may be a bacterial skin infection...it might be mange. Your vet will need to scrape and culture to determine.
> I feel your pain, honestly I do. I've spent thousands, yes that's multiple, at uga for ear infections caused by food allergies. It stinks, good news is if it's food it's easily controllable..if it's environmental it's a bit more difficult but still treatable.
> BTW, who's your pro?? I probably know him. PM me if you'd rather. I'm simply curious.



joe the pro lives near me and has been up to your place to use the tech pond. or that would be my guess due to location and the food that is being feed.


----------



## bassculler

Marty. And i think he told me he was in your wedding..........


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Similar issue on one of our Shih Tzus....Vet said heat rash since it
only started about a month ago, and/or reaction to flea bites, even
though she stays inside (goes out to potty) and on Confortis..
Recommended Aloe shampoo and Cortizone on spots.....

Got better after a week..


----------



## Joe Overby

No...he wasn't in my wedding.


----------



## king killer delete

From a Boykin with a skin issue to Joe's wedding


----------



## Joe Overby

For real...


----------



## BobSacamano

So what's he training your Boykin to do?


----------



## bassculler

Joe Overby said:


> No...he wasn't in my wedding.



my bad....i misunderstood


----------



## bassculler

killer elite said:


> It could very well be an allergy issue or it could be this
> Symptoms include loss of hair and reddening of the skin. Affected areas may be scabby, crusty and sometimes itchy. Skin infections due to damage by the mite are common. Red mange is not mange that some folks are thinking of. All dogs carry the mite. Some are affected where most are not. I have had vets tell me that it is the result of an autoimmune problem with the dog. I would have an allergy test and a skin test for this condition done. Good luck.



Well, i'll be dang, it is mange. Vet explained to me as tiny mites on the skin. But, the vet thinks it started as a skin allergy issue that progressed. I have to bathe him once per month with this nasty smelling medicine mixed with water that looks like pee and smells like rotten eggs.


----------



## bassculler

BobSacamano said:


> So what's he training your Boykin to do?



sniff explosives


----------



## Joe Overby

Well be glad it's mange and not an allergy. I'm glad the vet got yout squared away. How long do you have to bathe him with the special soap for?? I was under the assumption that mange was treated with ivormec...


----------



## BobSacamano

bassculler said:


> sniff explosives



Never heard of that for a Boykin. Or maybe you're just being funny. 

Was just wanting to see your intentions for your puppy. Pet or Duck dog? Upland dog? Maybe hunt test dog? BSS Field trials? There are many outlets for you and your dog to have fun together.

Sorry he caught the mange.


----------



## king killer delete

bassculler said:


> Well, i'll be dang, it is mange. Vet explained to me as tiny mites on the skin. But, the vet thinks it started as a skin allergy issue that progressed. I have to bathe him once per month with this nasty smelling medicine mixed with water that looks like pee and smells like rotten eggs.


 make sure you wear gloves. Your pup will act like he is drunk when he gets out of it. Its called red mange. It will cure him.


----------



## bassculler

Joe Overby said:


> Well be glad it's mange and not an allergy. I'm glad the vet got yout squared away. How long do you have to bathe him with the special soap for?? I was under the assumption that mange was treated with ivormec...



bathe him in it once per week and leave it on- do not rinse. The instructions said to mix it with a gallon of water and do it every week until it runs out. vet also said to give him a benadryl every 12 hours. I gave him one today and he slept for an hour. He was knocked completely out. Not sure how i feel about that yet.


----------



## bassculler

killer elite said:


> make sure you wear gloves. Your pup will act like he is drunk when he gets out of it. Its called red mange. It will cure him.



I wore gloves last night. it is nasty stuff!


----------



## bassculler

BobSacamano said:


> Never heard of that for a Boykin. Or maybe you're just being funny.
> 
> Was just wanting to see your intentions for your puppy. Pet or Duck dog? Upland dog? Maybe hunt test dog? BSS Field trials? There are many outlets for you and your dog to have fun together.
> 
> Sorry he caught the mange.



I was kidding. Mainly upland and waterfowl. I may eventually have him finished but right now i just want him to know basic commands, forced fetched and steady. so far so good. I am sure there may come a day when i will need him to blind retrieve. When that day comes, i will probably go ahead and have him finished. But, as i am sure you know, it is not cheap. But, in my opinion, anything cheap is not worth the money. it has honestly been somewhat a dream of mine for a while to have a trained 4 legged partner. I am on my way.....


----------



## BobSacamano

Very good. You'll enjoy it for sure.


----------



## Joe Overby

It's cheaper to get him running blinds now than it is to stop and pick it back up at another time...


----------



## BobSacamano

joe is correct. 

I'd find a good trainer that has done it with Boykins past a started level. And leave him with them for 4-6 months and just knock it all out at once and have something you can really be proud of. That on again off again with a trainer is tough for the dog and the trainer. Trainers hate having to go back and re-fix things they already taught. And so much of the early transition work is something that can't be broken up. From now till Nov is a great time to leave them and get real water work done before it gets too cold. water t, swim-by, decheating, and running water blinds.


----------



## bassculler

my trainer did mention that. i am glad to hear it from someone else because, although i do trust him, i still know it is a business and its how he feeds his family. I will probably do that. I will just pick him up prior to my dove/ duck hunts.


----------



## king killer delete

bassculler said:


> bathe him in it once per week and leave it on- do not rinse. The instructions said to mix it with a gallon of water and do it every week until it runs out. vet also said to give him a benadryl every 12 hours. I gave him one today and he slept for an hour. He was knocked completely out. Not sure how i feel about that yet.



Thats normal, my yellow lab was like a drunk and passed out after she was treated.
Your dog does not have Sarcoptic mange. Sarcoptic mange is where the mite embeds in the skin. Demodicos or red mange is where the mite is in the hair follicles.Your dog did not catch the mange. All dogs have the red mange mite only some come down with it. Sarcoptic mange is scabies. The dog can catch sarcoptic mange. I have seen dogs with both. I know it is messy but your dog will get over this. The mitaban will kill the mites and I have seen vets follow on with Ivermec.


----------



## king killer delete

Joe Overby said:


> Well be glad it's mange and not an allergy. I'm glad the vet got yout squared away. How long do you have to bathe him with the special soap for?? I was under the assumption that mange was treated with ivormec...


 Some Vets do, Some use the mitaban and Ivermec.


----------



## krazybronco2

bassculler said:


> my trainer did mention that. i am glad to hear it from someone else because, although i do trust him, i still know it is a business and its how he feeds his family. I will probably do that. I will just pick him up prior to my dove/ duck hunts.



got the mange thing figured out now my suggestion would be to go and train with Marty as much as possible and run the dog yourself before you pick the dog up for your first hunt together.


----------

